# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Green's Phoropter Service ?

## Spot Scope

Is anyone out there still servicing Green's phoropters?  Specifically, disassembly, cleaning, lubrication, reassembly?  I have two Green's that need this, and I have one unit for parts in case that may be necessary.  Lombart/EMS is not doing this anymore.

----------


## Howard Gorin

Contact Tek Net, Lakewood, NJ. They have website.  They will still do Greens refractors.

----------


## Spot Scope

> Contact Tek Net, Lakewood, NJ. They have website.  They will still do Greens refractors.


Thank you Howard, will do!

----------

